# How does your roofing business maintain work procedures?



## jjconstructionrochester (May 23, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

The best way to maintain good work procedures is to hire the right people and have your protocol for each project well-established. However, there's really no substitute for staying closely involved with your business on a day-to-day level, so you can make sure that you're always adhering to the highest possible standards. That's the surest way to keep your customers happy, and it's the only way to build a positive reputation.


----------

